# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Vorklinik / Vorphysikum / Physikum (1.-5. Sem.) >  vorbereitung aufs vorphysikum?

## Rana23

hi!
ich mache zwar erst in einem semster vorraussichlich das vorphysikum, aber wrde gerne shcon wissen, welche vorbereitungsmglichkeiten es gibt.
gibt es kurse in den einzelnen stdten fr physik zum beispiel?hat da jemand erfahung damit oder weiss zhumindest etwas darber...habe nmlich das gefhl, alleine in physik nicht auf einen grnen zweig zu kommen  :Nixweiss:  

vielen dank schonmal  ::-winky:

----------


## Pakur

an welcher uni studierst du denn?

schau dir einfach mal die altprotokolle an, die helfen einem meist ziemlich gut weiter.

----------


## Rana23

studier in tbingen...ja bin nur irgendwie so planlos....  :hmmm...:

----------


## Sawyer

Von Berichten und mir selber weiss ich, dass das Vorphysikum zumindest in Hamburg und Marburg nicht sonderlich dramatisch war..also mach dich nicht allzu verrckt, sondern setz dich 3-4 Wochen vorher ordentlich hin, dann packt man das auch.

----------


## nnlglmpp

Das VP ist ein Klaks, mach dich da mal nicht verrckt! 1 Monat allerhchstens brauchs du, eher krzer frs VP.
Harms
Zeek
Bio brauchst du kein Buch.

----------


## flopipop

vorphysikum ist spatzenpups. geh die empfohlene literatur durch und besorg dir von hheren semestern die fragensammlungen o..

----------


## Sawyer

Mit Pauschalisierungen wr ich da aber trotzdem vorsichtig, ohne ein Buch in Bio wrs bei uns zB kritisch geworden..

Merke: Nichteinmal staatliche Prfungen sind in ZM berall gleich, so traurig es ist.

----------


## jabba666

in bio empfehle ich den bon.med!liest sich wie ein comic.

----------


## Pakur

vorphysikum war bei mir schwieriger als das physikum.

so jetzt wisst ihrs.

----------


## flopipop

> vorphysikum war bei mir schwieriger als das physikum.
> 
> so jetzt wisst ihrs.


ui, euer physikum scheint ja recht anspruchsvoll zu sein  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Recall8

Lass dich blo nicht von Aussagen wie:
Das Vorphysikum sei ein Klacks...oder...
das Vorphysikum sei spatzenpups...leiten!!! 

Ich habe es ganz und gar nicht auf die leichte Schulter genommen
da es auch von den Vorkenntnissen des Einzelnen abhngt bzw. von der Tagesform des Prfers.

Ich habe fr jedes der 3 Fcher mind.2 Wochen gelernt.
Aber ich kenne auch Leute, die nur 1 Tag gelernt haben... 

 :was ist das...?:  Ich kann mir solchen Schwachsinn einiger Zeitgenossen nicht mehr anhren.

----------


## Plotin

Kann mich auch noch gut daran erinnern, dass bei uns im Vorphysikum einige Studis zweimal durchgefallen sind.

Es hngt tatschlich von den Vorkenntnissen ab, ob du dich vorbereiten musst. Wenn du sehr umfangreiche naturwissenschaftliche Kenntnisse hast, brauchst du nicht einmal die Vorlesungen zu besuchen (die Praktika natrlich schon, die sind ja anwesenheitspflichtig), geschweige denn ein Buch zu lesen.

Wer aber kaum Vorkenntnisse hat, ist gut beraten, die Vorlesungen mitzuschreiben und in jedem Fach wenigstens ein Standardlehbuch komplett durchzuarbeiten.

----------


## Recall8

> Wer aber kaum Vorkenntnisse hat, ist gut beraten, die Vorlesungen mitzuschreiben und in jedem Fach wenigstens ein Standardlehbuch komplett durchzuarbeiten.


  :Meine Meinung:   :hmmm...:

----------


## jabba666

> Lass dich blo nicht von Aussagen wie:
> Das Vorphysikum sei ein Klacks...oder...
> das Vorphysikum sei spatzenpups...leiten!!! 
> 
> Ich habe es ganz und gar nicht auf die leichte Schulter genommen
> da es auch von den Vorkenntnissen des Einzelnen abhngt bzw. von der Tagesform des Prfers.
> 
> Ich habe fr jedes der 3 Fcher mind.2 Wochen gelernt.
> Aber ich kenne auch Leute, die nur 1 Tag gelernt haben... 
> ...


das sind ja nicht gerade rekordzeiten:6 wochen frs vorphysikum!!!dann kannst du dich schonmal aufs examen freuen.da ergibt es sich,dass du fr ein fach wie innere nur 10 tage hast und das ist schwerer als bio oder physik!!

----------


## flopipop

> Lass dich blo nicht von Aussagen wie:
> 
> das Vorphysikum sei spatzenpups...leiten!!! 
> 
> Ich habe es ganz und gar nicht auf die leichte Schulter genommen


also das mit der leichten schulter ist die sache des eizelnen. vorphysikum ist natrlich eine wichtige prfung wie jede andere und sollte auch mit entsprechendem ernst angegangen werden.
aber im vergleich zum physikum oder gar staatsexamen ist das eine relativ einfache prfung, weil der lernumfang um einiges geringer ist.

----------


## Pakur

also ich bin durchs vorphysikum gefallen beim 1. mal.
mir wurde von den hheren semester auch immer gesagt ich solle nicht viel lernen da man das sowieso besteht. Die Klinikprofs meinten bei der Besprechung O Ton: 

Wer durchs Vorphysikum fllt sollte sich Gedanken machen ob er das richtige studiert.

nunja. mich hats gleich in physik mit ner 5 erwischt. Sollte die barometrische Hhenformel herleiten. In Chemie wurde ich dann noch Biochemie gefragt (Prfer: aber das haben sie ja sowieso schon gehrt... stimmte natrlich nicht, Diskussion unmglich).. gab dann ne 4. somit war ich komplett durchgefallen.

Habe trotzdem regulr weiter meine Scheine gemacht und Biochemie,Histologie usw alles gute bestanden. Bei der Nachprfung war dann ein Beisitzer dabei und da lief dann auch alles wunderbar. 1 1 2

Habe das Physikum trotzdem noch in der regulren Studienzeit hinbekommen und ne 2 geschafft.

Und wer mir vorhalten will, dass das Physikum in Freiburg ein klacks ist, der kann mich mal  :Smilie: .


also, es ist mglich durchzufallen. lasst euch aber dadurch nicht entmutigen. war dann auch die einzige prfung durch die ich bisher gerasselt bin.. abgesehen von termi, harhar, irgendwie hab ichs nicht so mit den angeblich einfachen sachen

----------


## flopipop

also wer gar nicht lernt, fllt natrlich durch. auch fr relativ leichte prfungen muss man was tun, keine frage. die frage ist wieviel..und das ist von uni zu uni unterschiedlich, gerade in der zahnmedizin bestehen von uni zu uni differenzen...

----------


## jabba666

> also ich bin durchs vorphysikum gefallen beim 1. mal.
> mir wurde von den hheren semester auch immer gesagt ich solle nicht viel lernen da man das sowieso besteht. Die Klinikprofs meinten bei der Besprechung O Ton: 
> 
> Wer durchs Vorphysikum fllt sollte sich Gedanken machen ob er das richtige studiert.
> 
> nunja. mich hats gleich in physik mit ner 5 erwischt. Sollte die barometrische Hhenformel herleiten. In Chemie wurde ich dann noch Biochemie gefragt (Prfer: aber das haben sie ja sowieso schon gehrt... stimmte natrlich nicht, Diskussion unmglich).. gab dann ne 4. somit war ich komplett durchgefallen.
> 
> Habe trotzdem regulr weiter meine Scheine gemacht und Biochemie,Histologie usw alles gute bestanden. Bei der Nachprfung war dann ein Beisitzer dabei und da lief dann auch alles wunderbar. 1 1 2
> 
> ...


wenn der bauer nicht schwimmen kann,liegts an der badehose.

immer die gleiche leier:wer durchfllt,dem wurde bel mitgespielt und alle waren gegen ihn.buh,buh.......die schuld liegt nie beim student selbst,is`klar!
wer nicht schnell und effizient zu lernen in der lage ist,ist falsch in diesem studium, dein prof hatte recht!

----------


## McZahnAG

> wer nicht schnell und effizient zu lernen in der lage ist,ist falsch in diesem studium, dein prof hatte recht!


Nach dieser wahren Aussage sollten besser alle in Deckung gehen, weil gleich ein Tsunami durch das Forum rollen wird !!!

----------


## flopipop

> wenn der bauer nicht schwimmen kann,liegts an der badehose.
> 
> immer die gleiche leier:wer durchfllt,dem wurde bel mitgespielt und alle waren gegen ihn.buh,buh.......die schuld liegt nie beim student selbst,is`klar!
> wer nicht schnell und effizient zu lernen in der lage ist,ist falsch in diesem studium, dein prof hatte recht!


das ist alles richtig.

allerdings wrde ich das etwas weniger radikal und differenzierter betrachten.
an jedem prfungsergebnis sind MEHRERE faktoren beteiligt. sowohl student, als auch prfer tragen zum bestehen oder durchfallen fast gleichermassen bei.
es ist falsch, die schuld nur auf den prfer abzulegen, aber auch nicht nur auf den studenten. es kommt oft vor, dass die sonst guten und effizienten und geschickten studenten durchfallen, weil einfach die chemie zwischen prfer und prfling am prfungstag nicht gestimmt hat. auf der anderen seite ist es falsch, wenn eine gurke, die nix kann sich hinterher ber das schlechte wetter am prfungstag beschwert und die eigene schuld nicht einsieht...beides ist mglich und kommt auch vor.

----------


## yzBastian

Ist sicherlich von Uni zu Uni und Fach zu Fach verschieden.

Hier sind ja z.T. Horrorgeschichten geschildert.

Denke nicht, dass es berall einfach oder besonders schwer ist.

Eine Gewisse Vorbereitung, die immer individuell unterschiedlich ist (ich habe z.Bsp. nicht das Gewissen fr 'Mut zur Lcke'), ist sicherlich berall notwendig. Und dazu kommt bei den 3 Fchern noch, dass sie eben nicht jedem liegen. Also, Kopf hoch und durch!  :hmmm...:

----------


## jabba666

diese fcher sollten einem aber liegen,weil einen in der klinik erheblich anspruchsvollere erwarten,die darauf aufbauen....ich bin auch schon durch klausuren bzw. mndl. testate geflogen,weil mir die fragen zu schwer waren.das lag aber nicht am bsen prof,sondern an meiner eigenen faul- und bequemlichkeit!das ist mit ein bisschen effizienz und fleiss alles zu schaffen.wer sich tot lernt und es immer noch nicht packt ist eben im falschen studiengang,basta.was solls,und in china ist ne wurst geplatzt.
machen die halt was anderes,ist ja nicht so,als ob es nicht genug zahnis gbe.

ich kann nur dieses ewige prfungsgejammere nicht mehr hren.sind die am patient auch so weinerlich,wenn man nach stundenlangen diskussionen erfhrt,dass implantate doch zu teuer sind und man lieber die lcke belsst.
da ist auch nicht das wetter schuld,man eben an diesem tag nicht gut verkauft und muss an sich arbeiten....
das nur so als perspektive fr diese verkannten avon-beraterinnen,hehe!!  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Pakur

natrlich spielte meine faulhaut keine unerhebliche rolle. trotzdem lief whrend den vorphysikumsprfungen einiges schief.
aber wie will man das objektiv beurteilen ohne Beisitzer. Die ganze scheiss mndliche Prfung ist doch ein rechtsfreier raum. wie eigentlich das ganze zahnmedizinstudium.




> diese fcher sollten einem aber liegen,weil einen in der klinik erheblich anspruchsvollere erwarten,die darauf aufbauen....


der lernaufwand in der klinik ist ja wohl absolut zu vernachlssigen im Vergleich zu der Vorklinik.
Kommt wohl erst wieder zum Examen, das ganze intensive gelerne.

aber bisher musste ich mich nicht 6 wochen lang 11h am Tag fr eine einzige Prfung in der Klinik vorbereiten, so wie das in der Vorklinik der Fall war. Schmidt Thews lsst gren   :kotzen:  

Dafr ist man jetzt 12h am Tag in der Klinik am praktischen klotzen und hat halt keine Zeit zum lernen.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## jabba666

glaub mal nicht,dass im examen immer beisitzer anwesend sind...

----------


## Pakur

hab auch nichts anderes erwartet   :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## tilu

Ich mache dieses Jahr in Freiburg Vorphysikum und wollte mal bei denen, die es schon hinter sich haben, nachfragen, wie ihr euch vorbereitet habt? Welche Bcher (auer den hier schon genannten) habt ihr benutzt?

----------


## anna1708

Altberichte der Prfer lesen und darauf vorbereiten, dann ist das Buch am Ende egal.
Falls du doch einen Tipp brauchst: Fr Chemie den Zeeck, fr Bio dieses Kurzlehrbuch von Thieme, und fr Physik den Harms und einfach so tun, als httest du von allem einen Plan  :hmmm...:  . 
Ach ja, und der Zahn-Mist... nimm' das Buch, das dein Prof verlangt. Fr den Werkstoffkunde-Teil ist m.E. das Marburger Skript vllig ausreichend.

----------


## Tijer

Freiburg Vorphysikum: 

- Bannwarth Vorlesung (wichtigwichtigwichtig)
- Bannwarth Altprotokolle (s.o.)
- Andere Prfer Altprotokolle

- Bcher: Zeeck, Kurzlehrbuch Bio, Kurzlehrbuch Physik & Harms und evtl Harten (Beim Knigsmann mit seinem Schwingungsgedns)

Viel Erfolg morgen

----------


## Haru

Die medi-learn skriptenreihe "Vorphysikum" reicht also nicht ?

----------


## Malzkaffee

> Die medi-learn skriptenreihe "Vorphysikum" reicht also nicht ?


Das kommt immer auf den Prfer an. Man muss sich gezielt auf die Vorbereiten, das gilt auch fr alle spteren Prfungen.

----------


## baugruen

> Das kommt immer auf den Prfer an. Man muss sich gezielt auf die Vorbereiten, das gilt auch fr alle spteren Prfungen.


das stimmt. ich habe fr meine physik-prfung ausschlielich mit dem "harms" gelernt. kennt jemand den harms? das ist ein geschenk. und selbst damit war ich eigentlich "zu gut" vorbereitet  :Grinnnss!:  . 

abgesehen davon, dass man sich auf die prfer vorbereiten sollte, wrde ich sagen, die medi-learn skripte reichen bestimmt. ich hab sie im physikum genommen (auer anatomie) und bin damit sehr gut gefahren. denke mal, dann reichen sie auch frs vorphysikum

----------


## anna1708

> Die medi-learn skriptenreihe "Vorphysikum" reicht also nicht ?


ich denke, ich lehne mich nicht zu weit aus dem fenster, wenn ich sage "doch". wie bereits gesagt, ich hatte mit anderen bchern gelernt, aber die medi learn skripte reichen ja auch frs humani physikum. dann sollte es frs vorphysikum doch wohl auch langen.

----------

